# court case off again



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi as the  title says the girls freeing order is not happening in March it has been put off till May, I am soo frustrated at the minute. The expert that the bps have requested hasn't seen the girls yet due to the bps legal aid not through in time. So we are back to square one. The girls had contact on Wednesday and bm told N that she was having a baby brother and showed her the scan photo. So in bed that N told me that I was having a baby she thinks it is me how ironic  she is adamant that it is me even when I explained it very clearly. The wee thing is soo confused right now and after me and her shared a lovely moment that morning opening up to me about her past life with bm. She shared things with me that she has told noone before, I was soo taken aback and so wanted to hug her but I just let her talk and listened to her. 
I am so cross with the sw not telling me about the delay until now so disappointed.

Love K


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Naoise,

sorry to hear about the delay, you must be so frustrated. I don't think the SW reaslise what a big milestone it is for us. 

Its great to hear about your DD opening up to you, just goes to show how all your hard work is paying off. 

Are you expected to have contact with BF after the legal adoption? At least then you'll have some more control on the situation.

hope things start to smooth out for you soon,
xxruthie


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Naoise,
Really sorry to hear this, it must be incredibly frustrating! Like Ruthie I wondered what sort of contact is in place for after the adoption goes through?
Take care, it sounds like you are do an amazing job!
Love JD x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi K

Sorry to read this news.

You are doing such a wonderful job with your girls & it shows in the fact that N opened up to you & shared memories of her past.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi K,

Sorry to hear about your delay with the Freeing Order, can understand your frustration and disappointment.

It's good to hear about N sharing with you.  Keep up the good work.

Laine xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

So sorry to hear about the delay.  It is so frustrating.  I remember when we were matched with DS, his freeing order was supposed to be hear in the November and we were looking forward to spending his first Xmas/birthday together but then it got delayed for two months because a medical expert couldn't make it.

It's worse for you because your kids are old enough to know what is going on and it is bound to affect them.

Hang in there, it will happen.

love
Cindy


----------

